# Screen bottom TBH?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I put one on the TTBH which was just another of my three box long Langstroth medium long hives with top bars instead of frames.

I didn't put one on the KTBH. I don't think it really matters.


----------



## palikaji (Jul 3, 2005)

Michael, what do you mean 3 box long Langstroth medium long hives?


----------



## Ken Albright (Jun 11, 2005)

If it doesn't matter, I won't build it with a screen. I think it will be easier to build and stronger with a solid bottom.


----------



## oldgreyone (Apr 30, 2005)

I used the following plans:

http://www.singingfalls.com/farm/bees/tbh.html

I just cut out the bottom board for the portion that will make up the interior floor and put hardware cloth over it. Putting the sides on really secured the hardware cloth. This for me has been the easiest hive to build. They go together quickly without a lot of mess or hassle figuring out angles etc. 

My measurements are:
bottom board 16" X 36" or 48"
side boards 9.5" X 36" or 48"
front and back boards are 9" X 16"
I just drill 7 3/8" holes above the landing board for enterance.
These measurements are for my area. You might want to go bigger down where you are.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I build mine with a screen and supports that span the bottom. I staple the screen on and then nail the boards across the bottom.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, what do you mean 3 box long Langstroth medium long hives? 

7 1/2" deep (counting the space below the frames. In other words the same as a medium on a 3/4" bottom board) 48 3/4" long (16 1/4 * 3 boxes) and 19 7/8" wide. You can put three 10 frame langstroth boxes on top and they fit perfectly. You can put 33 medium langstroth frames in and they fit perfectly.

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/LongHive1.JPG
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TTBHOpen.JPG
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TTBHComb.JPG
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Bees in nature don't have screened bottom boards anyway. Some bees build in free air, its true, but its very uncommon. Usually they build in a tree or other cavity that is even MORE prone to debris buildup. With our flat bottom boards the bees keep them clean just fine usually.


I have considered an experiment just to see what happens if I build a TBH without a bottom board but just build it with the two sides joining at the bottom and letting debris buildup on its own. Just to see what gets in there and what develops because of it.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i have two screened bottom tbh. one has two foot 
legs one is low on cinder blocks. the one on legs
has lots of bees flying under the hive. the one 
low has no activity under it. i feel that the 
higher one may be attracting bees from other hives
and may lead to robbing.
stan in somerset


----------



## Ken Albright (Jun 11, 2005)

Oldgreyone, Thanks for the link to your plans. Looks like an easy-to-build design. I'll probably cut a similar hole in one side, insert a piece of glass, and make it an observation hive as well.


----------



## oldgreyone (Apr 30, 2005)

Ken

The observation cut-out is an idea I've been kicking around for a while, but haven't gotten around to it. I would like to hear how it works for you.


----------

